# Hungry Deer



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

When i see the deer eating Arbrovitae(sp)?, I know they are darn hungry. Almost impossible to keep them off my patio and front bushes.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I had a friend with a deer camp in North Dakota. Every year he would talk about the smell of pine while they were cooking the harvest.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> When i see the deer eating Arbrovitae(sp)?, I know they are darn hungry. Almost impossible to keep them off my patio and front bushes.


Quit feeding them Ron!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> When i see the deer eating Arbrovitae(sp)?, I know they are darn hungry. Almost impossible to keep them off my patio and front bushes.


Ron, I had issues here too. Went to the local barbershop and took a trash bag.....got as much hair as I could and spread it around. It worked for about a month or so. Tom


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like an easy solution to try


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Momma bear owns a barbershop. I can supply hair if needed, shoot me a PM if ya like. Now if I could just get the hair on my head to grow.....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I put in some arborvitae on a field edge and had to cage them to keep the deer from destroying them.


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

Sometimes its about being less hungry and more about variety for deer in Ohio. They are smorgasbord eaters for sure. Ive seen deer nibble on pines right after they left corn feeders with plenty of corn left on the ground. They love taxus plants also .


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

There is spray I seen advertised at Maria Gardens. I've never used it. I know some people hang garlic whether that works or not, garlic is fairly cheap


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

matticito, garlic does double duty... your yard will be free of vampires also!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

RR Pirate said:


> matticito, garlic does double duty... your yard will be free of vampires also!


They are probally gonna get hungryer this fall, with all the rain here, I know I am not going to get any crops in!!


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

i was able to sneak in a clover patch somehow. Seems to be coming up well. hopefully it will dry out to plant some fall greens. lol


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Liquid Fence seems to work well in my garden. You have to reapply after a rain


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Take a bar of Irish spring soap and run it through a cheese grater wherever you dont want the deer.. it works!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Mothballs maybe, they are pretty smelly!


----------

